# Turning a Garage into a Bachelor pad.



## TheTallan (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

For the past year I have been working on creating my own sanctuary in the household. I have literally built the rooms from the ground up. I installed insulation, central air, drywall, and built an additional room along the same principles. So now the construction is finally [close] to being done, and I have run into a problem. The place has become a mess. I am trying to rethink my design tactics and furniture placements for ones that will help maximize available space and help the room flow together, because frankly right now, I cannot think of anything. *I would like to eventually remove on of the couches and add a queen sized bed if i can think of a room design that would work with that.

The Garage
The garage itself is a 205x228 square room with cement flooring, drywalled walls with 4 hanging fluorescent lighting, with 64 center mounted wall outlets throughout. It has one couch and one futon, with a full sized external closet, mini fridge, and 32" television with an entertainment stand. 

So in short I would really like some ideas on how to make this place work, I've put a lot of work into construction, but not nearly as much work in the interior design, any help would be greatly appreciated.

*I know the room is a mess, I'm currently cleaning off the walls, and cleaning up the entire room as a whole in preparation for moving the furniture.

Pictures of the room can be found here: http://s323.photobucket.com/albums/nn469/tcuttriss/Room/

Thank's
-Trevor


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

You have a wonderful space to work with:thumbup:
The first question I have would be how are you planning to deal with the outside entrances, i.e. the garage door and the other door I saw in the photos. The elements can screw the best of plans. The reason I ask that is what are your plans for flooring for your space?? Do you plan to keep the garage door as is?? which will allow dust and the elements to get into your space. IMHO until that is addressed it would not be beneficial to proceed until those items are taken care of. 

Layout and what you want to space to do for you will be determined by what is done from bottom up:wink:.


----------



## TheTallan (Aug 18, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> You have a wonderful space to work with:thumbup:
> The first question I have would be how are you planning to deal with the outside entrances, i.e. the garage door and the other door I saw in the photos. The elements can screw the best of plans. The reason I ask that is what are your plans for flooring for your space?? Do you plan to keep the garage door as is?? which will allow dust and the elements to get into your space. IMHO until that is addressed it would not be beneficial to proceed until those items are taken care of.
> 
> Layout and what you want to space to do for you will be determined by what is done from bottom up:wink:.


The Garage door is will forever remain closed, and is sealed from the outside via silicone weather stripping. I decided not to remove it and seal it off, as I do plan to move in about 4 years, which would mean i would have to open the wall up again reinstall the door, which would just be too much hassle. The flooring will either stay as is, or have all weather carpeting with area rugs. The door you see in the picture does not connect to the outside, it connects into the main house.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, if your floor is high and dry a indoor outdoor carpet would be a good choice or maybe look into commercial glue down for starters. 

I would install a tract system on the ceiling in front of the garage door and do a fabric panel to hide the door. 

How to place the furniture, that is a whole different issue. Would need to know what you want from the space. You mentioned beds etc. Is this to be a bedroom or a MAN CAVE??????? Lots of way to deal with either. 

Have you thought about your lighting?? Mood, Bright, Some here or there. 

This is the time that you need to sit back and envision what your special place will look like. Only you will know the answer to that question. Once you figure that out, then you can go forward. I saw what looked to be work benches in the space, are they staying?? Do you want a Huge TV hanging on a wall????????? Are you trying to get away from a spouse that snores??????


Send back some feedback and lets see:thumbup:


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

first of all...if you penetrate the roof with vents and the like..the city inspector may come bye to see what is going on?next I would take down the garage door track and add a 2 x 4 wall.mount a mini splip system for heat and air needs.use a vent less fitting for the plumbing.


----------

